# Tattoo machine and supplys?



## freefly87 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

Does anybody know, is tattoo machines and supplys allowed in Dubai.
Can i order tattoo supplys from usa to Dubai and will they clear the customs or not?

Thanks..


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

freefly87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know, is tattoo machines and supplys allowed in Dubai.
> Can i order tattoo supplys from usa to Dubai and will they clear the customs or not?
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me if they were confiscated at customs as tattoos are illegal here.
Here's an article that might enlighten a little bit.
Providing tattoo services in guise of body art is illegal | GulfNews.com


----------

